# KC Herf and KC Pipe Show - Guaging Intrest



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Guaging intrest in another KC herf :ss.... any KC BOTLs/SOTLs as well as any gorillas who may be in the area, pipe in & give some input here.

I'm thinking that we can have a little get-together this month, on Saturday the 20th of October, or we could wait untill Friday, the 2nd of November and then, whoever wants to, could meet up again for the pKC Pipe & Tobacco Show, beginning on Saturday, the 3rd of November.

Meeting place ... well ... Fox and Hound sure works well for me & is still (untill the first of the year, anyway) a cigar-friendly establishment.

So ... give your thoughts and your dreathers here ...

Life's too short & the herfs are too much fun, not to have them more often.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'd like to, it's just that my wife's work schedule now sucks for this kind of activity. night/weekends doesn't equal time i get to do jack squat on the weekend other than watch my son and try to stay quiet while she gets a few hours sleep before another 12 hour shift (nurse schedules).

hell, she gave me the "silent grief" treatment over mentioning the damn Hillbilly herf. of course, i've been gone most of the spring/summer, and into the fall...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Soooooooo .......... seeing that your herf absenteeism just does not work for me r) is there and dates that you can work a little cigar time in ? .... if not, then you will still be going to the pipe show ????



IHT said:


> i'd like to, it's just that my wife's work schedule now sucks for this kind of activity. night/weekends doesn't equal time i get to do jack squat on the weekend other than watch my son and try to stay quiet while she gets a few hours sleep before another 12 hour shift (nurse schedules).
> 
> hell, she gave me the "silent grief" treatment over mentioning the damn Hillbilly herf. of course, i've been gone most of the spring/summer, and into the fall...


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Guaging intrest in another KC herf :ss.... any KC BOTLs/SOTLs as well as any gorillas who may be in the area, pipe in & give some input here.
> 
> I'm thinking that we can have a little get-together this month, on Saturday the 20th of October, or we could wait untill Friday, the 2nd of November and then, whoever wants to, could meet up again for the pKC Pipe & Tobacco Show, beginning on Saturday, the 3rd of November.
> 
> ...


Whats that about the first of the year?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> Whats that about the first of the year?


Isn't Overland Park (and with it, Fox and Hound) going all non-smoking in public establishments, come the first of the year ? ... That's my understanding, but may be all wet.

Been wrong before.

Will be again.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Let me consult my calendar....

Sat, Oct 20 Oklahoma State * - - at Stillwater, Okla. TBA Sat, Nov 03 Iowa State * - - at Ames, Iowa TBA
I think I am down for either.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Isn't Overland Park (and with it, Fox and Hound) going all non-smoking in public establishments, come the first of the year ? ... That's my understanding, but may be all wet.
> 
> Been wrong before.
> 
> Will be again.


You are probably right, as I don't read and/or listen to the news. That blows. And this is happening in the state with the jacked up right wing politics too.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Cool .... we'll see how many can make it and on what dates & go from there.



RaiderinKS said:


> Let me consult my calendar....
> 
> Sat, Oct 20 Oklahoma State * - - at Stillwater, Okla. TBA Sat, Nov 03 Iowa State * - - at Ames, Iowa TBA
> I think I am down for either.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds great, I'm definately ready to do this again. I'm all over the KC pipe show since you posted the flyer this morning Doug. So, the 2nd I'll for sure be in KC. If the 20th is better for everyone else I can probably make that work as well.

Look forward to seeing everyone again! Hopefully we will get some new faces as well.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

well on the weekend of the 20th I have the kids so no herf for me..as for the 3rd...again I have the kids.....if ti changes I am down but as it stands I will be a no show.....





Shawn


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

10/20 and 11/3 would be "maybes" for me. I know the 11/10 would work great as my wife is out of town. Let me run the other two dates by her and see how it goes (she is 6 months pregnant, so ya never know!).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ssutton219 said:


> well on the weekend of the 20th I have the kids so no herf for me..as for the 3rd...again I have the kids.....if ti changes I am down but as it stands I will be a no show.....
> 
> Shawn


The 3rd is the Pipe Show ... but I was thinking maybe the night before on the 2nd (Friday). Think you could swing that, Shawn ?? ... I't would be great to meet you !


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well heres the situation.....Between my wife and I we have 6 kids..5 live with us on a daily basis and everyother weekend my 2 boys go to thier moms and one of my stepdaughters go to her dads, leaving us with 2 kids @ home..no issue leaving my wife with them 2 but I wont leave her with 6 unless any of you have a very comfy couch...LOL...but..there has been a change in plans I may..and this is a big maybe make it to KC area on the 20th. My boys are going to thier moms and my stepdaughter is having a b-day party and I might beable to sneak away for a few hours that early eve..I will keep working that angle till I am told no! I honestly would like to beable to meet up with you guys and if you all can stand to include Raider again you all can't be that bad...LOL



Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ssutton219 said:


> Well heres the situation.....Between my wife and I we have 6 kids..5 live with us on a daily basis and everyother weekend my 2 boys go to thier moms and one of my stepdaughters go to her dads, leaving us with 2 kids @ home..no issue leaving my wife with them 2 but I wont leave her with 6 unless any of you have a very comfy couch...LOL...but..there has been a change in plans I may..and this is a big maybe make it to KC area on the 20th. My boys are going to thier moms and my stepdaughter is having a b-day party and I might beable to sneak away for a few hours that early eve..I will keep working that angle till I am told no! I honestly would like to beable to meet up with you guys and if you all can stand to include Raider again you all can't be that bad...LOL
> 
> Shawn


I figure, if the rest of us get there early, we can sneak out to an alternate destination before Willis arives. .... wait .... did I say that out loud ? ... my bad.

j/k ... It was a blast herfing with Willis ... would do so any time. I'd even play taxi service  :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

doug,
i'll try to make both the herf and i'm FOR SURE going to the pipe show. the pipe show is a definite.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> doug,
> i'll try to make both the herf and i'm FOR SURE going to the pipe show. the pipe show is a definite.


You know I would love to have you there, brother .... but don't piss off the Mrs. too badly. :hn If you can't make it, then you can't make it, and I'll catch ya at the pipe show !!!!! p


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

If I'm in town I definitely would like to attend. Both parents with health issues and going back and forth a lot to help them. Hated to miss the last Herf a couple weeks back. Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IslandRick said:


> If I'm in town I definitely would like to attend. Both parents with health issues and going back and forth a lot to help them. Hated to miss the last Herf a couple weeks back. Thanks,
> 
> Rick


Would love to have you there, brother !!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> I figure, if the rest of us get there early, we can sneak out to an alternate destination before Willis arives. .... wait .... did I say that out loud ? ... my bad.
> 
> j/k ... It was a blast herfing with Willis ... would do so any time. I'd even play taxi service  :r


Best damn taxi service in town!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well ... lets solidify this, shall we ?

*Saturday October 20th @ 4pm 'till ??? at the Fox and Hound on Metcalf, in Overland Park.* If anyone neds to know how to get there, let me know. I'll start a new thread *(here)* for a list of attendees so that I can make the appropriate reservations.


----------

